# Bad weather coming?



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Remember to charge all chargeable electronic devices now if you may be losing power. I was talking to my BFF in Champagne, Ill. today and reminded her to plug in laptop & cellphone JIC.. Because she is expecting to lose electricity. 

I don't think I'll lose electricity down here in TX, but I'm still charging everything up too. Kindle for sure.. I have tons of candles.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah,
Here in the Nation's  Capital area we are warned that Tuesday will bring ice falling out of the sky and Wednesday more or maybe just rain - either way still gonna be cold.
could be real nasty.
And Oh Yeah, the Fed Govt has already started authorizing Telework.

Just sayin......


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Who is getting the tornadoes?  I just saw a weather update that said record breaking storm from Texas to Maine including ice, snow and tornadoes.  Hope it's not us as I know we are on the line so will get snow one day and ice the next.  Bah.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

I just saw hail predicted sometime.
It is in the 30s in Amarillo, and Lubbock. And 70 and sunny here in Central Texas.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

It's might snow here on Friday?! BAH?!!! In Houston?! PREPOSTEROUS! 

What's the stupid ground hog going to say on Wednesday? Wonder if he takes requests...?


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

What a helpful suggestion!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ugly has already started here, we have moved from "Winter Storm Watch" to "Blizzard Advisory" until noon Wednesday. Kindles and phones are charged (plus extra batteries for book lights), plenty of food (for the humans and well as the dog and cat), kerosene for portable heater, firewood and full propane tank for the gas grill in case we lose power. Candles, camping lanterns and matches all quickly accessible. Local weatherpersons are saying it could be one of the worst storms in Iowa history, happy happy, joy joy.

Welcome to Iowa, NapCat, I'll bet you can't wait to get back to the desert.

edited to say there is plenty of food for the dog and the cat as my previous grammar led SOME to believe I considered the dog and cat to be part of our available food


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think it's supposed to do anything up here except snow. And, well, it snows every day. Hope everyone stays safe and warm!!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Here in northeast Indiana we are under a Winter Storm Warning until 6 pm Wednesday. In our area they are saying 12-15 inches of snow and ice is certainly not out of the question either. I've already reminded the kids to get their electronics charged up tonight. Round one of the storm to arrive tonight, round two hits tomorrow night. Hopefully we will not lose power but we want to be ready. Never can tell when the wind gets whipping too!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Here in NE Texas, they say temps will be in the mid to low 20s but down in Houston and Galvestion they are preparing for worse!! Go figure!


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

Also good to fill up the gas tank in your car.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Tomorrow a high of 2 and a minus 21 overnight.  I hope everyone keeps their pets in.  I worry about dogs who live in doghouses in weather like this.  It has been snowing all day (Colorado) and is just plain COLD!!!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder.

We in Chicago are gearing up for 1 to 2 feet of snow starting mid-afternoon tomorrow. Looks like everyone is going to be affected by this gargantuan storm.

Yikes! 

Keep safe, everybody.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Hubby just bought a new kerosene heater and I've stocked up on driveway salt.  We're predicted to get ice in Ohio, so preparing for no electricity, just in case.  What will I do without internet? (Eeeeek!).


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Ugly has already started here, we have moved from "Winter Storm Watch" to "Blizzard Advisory" until noon Wednesday. Kindles and phones are charged (plus extra batteries for book lights), plenty of food (for the humans and well as the dog and cat), kerosene for portable heater, firewood and full propane tank for the gas grill in case we lose power. Candles, camping lanterns and matches all quickly accessible. Local weatherpersons are saying it could be one of the worst storms in Iowa history, happy happy, joy joy.
> 
> Welcome to Iowa, NapCat, I'll bet you can't wait to get back to the desert.
> 
> edited to say there is plenty of food for the dog and the cat as my previous grammar led SOME to believe I considered the dog and cat to be part of our available food


who could possibly have thought that?


Spoiler



*bats eyelashes innocently*


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

KarenW.B. said:


> Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> We in Chicago are gearing up for 1 to 2 feet of snow starting mid-afternoon tomorrow. Looks like everyone is going to be affected by this gargantuan storm.
> 
> ...


My younger sister is supposed to be flying out of Chicago on Wednesday (probably O'Hare, but I'm not sure). I hope they do a great job of road-clearing, and that the weather reports are correct and we'll only be having rain in Philly when she arrives. Tuesday we're supposed to get an inch or two of snow changing to freezing rain/sleet then to all rain on Wednesday -- but then they we got about 4-6" more than they were expecting in this last storm, so who knows? (We're often on the knife's edge here: when the lows come up the east coast, a difference of 50 miles east or west for the path can be the difference between an inch or two of rain or a foot of snow.)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Told my boss this morning that I'm working from home. My workday starts at 6 and the ice is supposed to start around 7 ... not gonna drive the 30 miles just to have the joy of 30 more back home on a skating rink.

So far I think I've got all the major Winter in Texas checkboxes covered:


I behaved like I've never heard of cold weather before
Got righteously indignant with a Mid-Westerner who's never been in a Texas Ice storm
Did some panic shopping
made sure I had plenty of stuff for cocktails


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

I used to drive with a guy who said, and I quote "Winter Sucks!"

I have to agree, getting older and not as happy with seeing the snow :/ 

Just be careful over the next few days everyone. Slow down and stay off the roads when you can. 

Take care and all the best!

Rodney


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

NogDog said:


> *My younger sister is supposed to be flying out of Chicago on Wednesday (probably O'Hare, but I'm not sure).* I hope they do a great job of road-clearing, and that the weather reports are correct and we'll only be having rain in Philly when she arrives. Tuesday we're supposed to get an inch or two of snow changing to freezing rain/sleet then to all rain on Wednesday -- but then they we got about 4-6" more than they were expecting in this last storm, so who knows? (We're often on the knife's edge here: when the lows come up the east coast, a difference of 50 miles east or west for the path can be the difference between an inch or two of rain or a foot of snow.)


It doesn't look promising to fly out of Chicago on Wednesday. We had an e-mail alert that Ohare airlines were already waiving change fees to start re-booking flights for Thursday and later. Here's to hoping the forecasters are wrong on the intensity of this storm.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Stay warm and safe all.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm northwest of Chicago and they are predicting 12 inches up here and then 35 mph winds, blizzard conditions.  The snow is going to start tomorrow afternoon (Tuesday) and last until Wednesday morning - the the winds hit.  Chicago is supposed to get the bulk of the snow ( up to 20 inches.)  CRAZY!!!!  But, I have a wood stove, things to make chili, and Oreos - I'm pretty set!!!  

Stay safe!!!!


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I would hope for the snow over the ice. Inches of ice is heavier, more destructive than feet of snow. Plus ice sticks to powerlines and poles while snow blows past them.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

A warm 73 today and still this evening it is 67 and nice... tomorrow afternoon it is supposed to drop to 40 and 20 later on in the evening!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Our standby generator (hooked up to the natural gas line) had a good workout - almost 24 hrs - in the last storm, so we should be ready to go for the next one. Now we just have to stock up on toilet paper and milk! LOL!


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

RorySM said:


> I would hope for the snow over the ice. Inches of ice is heavier, more destructive than feet of snow. Plus ice sticks to powerlines and poles while snow blows past them.


I agree. My sister is down in Champagne, IL and they are going to get freezing rain. I'd rather have 12 inches of snow.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I live in the desert just outside of Death Valley, but am currently working a consulting job just outside of Des Moines, Iowa.
Shoveling snow is a very unnatural activity for this Desert Rat ! Brrrrr

The local forecast reads like a Science Fiction disaster movie script !  Ha !


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It was 76 degrees in oklahoma on Saturday(!), but we will get 8to 12 inches of snow tonight, and a high of 14 degrees (!) is predicted!  I love Oklahoma sometimes!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

We're in in the forecast ice zone. I'm hoping for snow, instead (even at 3 inches per hour). Doubt it'll happen. Stupid weather forces, refusing to acknowledge I'm the queen and they must bow to my will.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

If you think that's bad, look at what I got:

(speaking from south part of Michigan)










I'm busy getting my Bargain eBook blog posts scheduled well in advance in case my power goes out, charging everything, and making sure I can prevent all my tarantulas from freezing to death if that happens...


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

We're supposed to get sleet and ice with snow tomorrow. I'm really hoping it just turns to snow. Snow is icky, but ice is so dangerous.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Agreed.  It doesn't get worse than ice.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Yep, and I won't go anywhere until the ice is gone. It's gonna be a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG week, I think.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Please don't remind me.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't believe its been in the 80's yesterday and on Wednesday it will be 36 during the day and SIXTEEN at night.   

What the heck. 

I love Weather Underground. It says:

_Tomorrow is forecast to be much cooler than today_

You think?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I was supposed to leave for Hawaii tomorrow for a week, but had to cancel the trip. Instead I get to stay home with temps of teens and twenties during the evening and day, and single digit or lower wind chills, all for the next four days.  There's a reason I don't live north of the Red River....

*sigh*  I really wish I was leaving for Hawaii tomorrow morning....although with my luck, the weather would have iced me out of leaving on time, anyway.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

To all those expecting terrible weather, please stay safe.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> To all those expecting terrible weather, please stay safe.


How about stay sane?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Syria Says... said:


> It's might snow here on Friday?! BAH?!!! In Houston?! PREPOSTEROUS!
> 
> What's the stupid ground hog going to say on Wednesday? Wonder if he takes requests...?


According to the weather channel, he'll be buried in an ice storm. Blech!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Told my boss this morning that I'm working from home. My workday starts at 6 and the ice is supposed to start around 7 ... not gonna drive the 30 miles just to have the joy of 30 more back home on a skating rink.
> 
> So far I think I've got all the major Winter in Texas checkboxes covered:
> 
> ...


I hope you have stocked up on plenty of beer, white bread and toilet paper. Or as we do it in this household, white wine, baguettes, and papier du hiney! LOL

L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> How about stay sane?


Lost cause....


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

We're predicted to get 12-22 inches.  I'm in Rochester, NY though so it doesn't really scare me all that much, we're second in the nation for snowfall.  Admittedly, I'm kind of excited to see if we get a real storm here.  It's not supposed to start until 10pm for us.

Dawn


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Wherever you are - stay safe!  And remember - four wheel drive on ice just means that all four wheels can slip and slide together.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

terrireid said:


> Wherever you are - stay safe! And remember - four wheel drive on ice just means that all four wheels can slip and slide together.


Yep...even if you have 4-wheel drive, you still have 4-wheel breaks just like everyone else.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

We're getting freezing rain as I typr this.  When I got off of work, my car was covered in a sheet of ice.  It was about 1/8" of an inch thick.  Trying to scrape it off was useless.  I had to just pound at it with the scraper and lop it of in sheets.  I actually have to work yet another 12 at work tomorrow because the guy on the midnight shift used a vaction day because it's going to snow.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

NogDog said:


> Yep...even if you have 4-wheel drive, you still have 4-wheel breaks just like everyone else.


Brilliant Observations !! So many of the idiots with more money than brains, don't realize exactly that point !!

Have a great and safe day !

Walter (shoveling, brushing and defrosting in central Iowa)


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

It's snowing now; the roads are slippery, we are getting a one, two punch of two storms so it will be snowing or icing between now and Thursday morning with little in the way of breaks.  Expecting 1.5 feet of snow and we are on the icing line so we may get ice on top of that.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Freezing sleet here. have had 3 phone calls from DS#1's college to sazy they are closed, 2 from DD's school saying they are closed... and I had to go look my college up online because there was no call from them. Yes, it's closed too.

DS says they are only going to have 1 dormitory dining hall open today, and of course, it's not his, so he will have to ride the bus halfway across campus to get a hot meal. (and UNT is huge) I told him to eat hot ramen in his room instead.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

It's started here in the Commonwealth. Getting the white flag ready.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I hope you have stocked up on plenty of beer, white bread and toilet paper. Or as we do it in this household, white wine, baguettes, and papier du hiney! LOL
> 
> L


I'm on a diet so it's Crown and Diet 7-Up instead of beer.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

10 degrees here and nothing is coming out of the sky at this moment, here in lovely greater Portland Maine...

L


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Nothing but rain here for several more hours; then a mix of freezing rain and snow.  But the accumulation will not be great.  

Everyone stay safe.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

We've been upgraded to a blizzard warning instead of just a winter storm warning for tonight. We got 4-5 inches last night with the second punch starting this afternoon/evening. A little ice can be mixed in as well, so it looks like a fun few days here! A foot of snow and ice...what fun! The kids and I aren't going anywhere, now if I can just convince hubby to not go to work tonight, we'll be all set.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

crebel said:


> Ugly has already started here, we have moved from "Winter Storm Watch" to "Blizzard Advisory" until noon Wednesday. Kindles and phones are charged (plus extra batteries for book lights), plenty of food (for the humans and well as the dog and cat), kerosene for portable heater, firewood and full propane tank for the gas grill in case we lose power. Candles, camping lanterns and matches all quickly accessible. Local weatherpersons are saying it could be one of the worst storms in Iowa history, happy happy, joy joy.
> 
> Welcome to Iowa, NapCat, I'll bet you can't wait to get back to the desert.
> 
> edited to say there is plenty of food for the dog and the cat as my previous grammar led SOME to believe I considered the dog and cat to be part of our available food


OMG! I SOOOOOOOOOOOOO needed that this morning! THANK YOU! *wipes tear* 

But, srrrrsssllly... Sometimes ya gotta eat! And I know that with my fat butterball kitteh, I'd have WEEKS of food...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

At Midnight when I went to bed (in Oklahoma), we had a coating of white over everything.  I woke up about 4 AM and there was a nice blanket of snow with more coming down before I went back to bed.  Now there is six to eight inches of snow on the ground, and more coming.  But the news media have stopped calling it a possible blizzard, it is now just a "Severe Snowstorm".  I'm glad my workplace is closed today, kind of rooting for it to be closed tomorrow!   

Temperature isn't expected to get above freezing till Friday, so we will have this snow around for quite awhile whatever happens.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

We are in the middle of a blizzard in Tulsa. When it started last night we had freezing temperatures, sleet falling, and a thunderstorm all at the same time.  Now it is just snowing, snowing so much in the last 4 hours it has filled the bed of my husbands Ford pickup so that it is over the top across the whole bed.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The weatherpersons don't have a clue what our weather might be.  Last night and this morning there was a 100% chance of snow/sleet predicted with accumulations of 4-6".  Not that I am complaining, you understand, but we got a mere dusting.

Today one channel is saying there is a new band coming in with 100% chance of snow and accumulation to 7", the other channel is saying 10-14" and the weather bug dolollyjigger (local synonym for thingamabob or whatchamacallit  ) on the computer says 16-20".  There are flurries out there now and I hope they are all wrong again.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I am praying for no ice.  I have a newer driver in my family who just told me "I have to learn sometime"...ugh.  Talking her down now.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

One of our weather ladies was standing outside with 8" of snow ( more falling) and 30 mph winds. Her comment, "I feel like I'm in a snow storm"


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

crebel said:


> The weatherpersons don't have a clue what our weather might be. Last night and this morning there was a 100% chance of snow/sleet predicted with accumulations of 4-6". Not that I am complaining, you understand, but we got a mere dusting.
> 
> Today one channel is saying there is a new band coming in with 100% chance of snow and accumulation to 7", the other channel is saying 10-14" and the weather bug dolollyjigger (local synonym for thingamabob or whatchamacallit ) on the computer says 16-20". There are flurries out there now and I hope they are all wrong again.


Take it from me, a former weather forecaster for the Air Force who is working on her degree in Meteorology, snowy weather is notoriously difficult to predict.

Though, I WILL say that with my first severe weather/snow event (about 6 days after I was certified as a forecaster), I had a 2 day lead time on a blizzard at Vance AFB in OK. It started 45 mins (or so) after I said it would. So... I mean...it CAN be done. No big deal...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Cripey its already cold out there  . I gotten soft. I've lived in Texas for too long. My mom in Germany would be laughing at me whining. 

Its not suppose to be cold down here hmfp. There are palmtrees in this city, where there are palmtrees it shouldn't be cold, period  . Says this northern european  

I went out to get more water, I have to lug it home as our is so hard it has lime rocks in it, yuck  . So I got that out of the way this morning and I got a stash of munchies  . 

Hubby has to travel to Denver on Wednesday morning for business, I assume its going to be even colder there. 

Please everyone stay safe out there.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We had some ice last night/this morning.
But we were not supposed to get much.
Now tonight is supposed to be "terrible".
My sister is in Columbus, OH and says that they are "iced-in".

Be very careful out there folks.

Just sayin......


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

as us coastal folks know, a one mile shift in a storm or a few degrees difference in temps can make a HUGE difference in accumulation.  Personally, I prefer the forecasters to go with the worst case scenario instead of being caught short.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

scarlet said:


> as us coastal folks know, a one mile shift in a storm or a few degrees difference in temps can make a HUGE difference in accumulation. Personally, I prefer the forecasters to go with the worst case scenario instead of being caught short.


Yes, I think the storm has shifted north because instead of 9 to 12 inches, they are calling for 15 to 20 inches for me now. I just called my DH and asked him to bring home some more diet Pepsi - just in case it gets bad.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Northern suburbs of Chicago here- depending upon which excited weather person I listen to we should expect anywhere between 1 and 2 1/2 feet of snow through tomorrow... it's supposed to really ramp up by late this afternoon- I am supposed to have my new kitchen countertops installed today, and they haven;t called to tell me that they aren't coming- I sure hope they make it!  I am growing weary of washing dishes in the bathroom sink and it is VERY odd to go into the bathroom to pour a cup of coffee (that's where I temporarily relocated the coffee maker until I have a sink!)....
I did get out yesterday to stock up on the absolute essentials- TP, a couple of pounds of coffee beans, a case of red wine and some easy to cook if I have no kitchen meals!!!!
I work from home, so as long as my internet connection doesn't go kaflooey on me, I have no reason that I HAVE to leave my house for the next couple of days-
My kitties are snuggled up together on my bed- and I suspect they will stay there for while!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> as us coastal folks know, a one mile shift in a storm or a few degrees difference in temps can make a HUGE difference in accumulation. Personally, I prefer the forecasters to go with the worst case scenario instead of being caught short.


Oh sure, be completely logical about the forecasting when all I wanted to do was gripe . Yes, I would rather be prepared and not need it than to be caught unaware (cause then I might have to eat the dog and cat, you know).


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> It's 19 degrees, windchill +1 degree, streets iced, 18-wheelers jacknifed, very few people out and some Green Bay fans in Ft. Worth here for the Super Bowl were just interviewed on one of our local TV stations and called this "Spring" weather. Of course, they left temperatures of -26 degrees.


I left Michigan 24 years ago and moved to Texas specifically to get away from that kind of weather. I was 12 when I decided to move south; at the time my mother just made 'sure you will' noises when I told her my decision. I was in Texas 2.5 months after I graduated from High School and have no intention of ever moving back.

I'll take a Texan summer any day over a Great Lakes winter. They can keep this nasty weather.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Oh sure, be completely logical about the forecasting when all I wanted to do was gripe . Yes, I would rather be prepared and not need it than to be caught unaware (cause then I might have to eat the dog and cat, you know).


sorry.... gripe away. which is usually MY job.....

and no eating the pets!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> and no eating the pets!


well, maybe one ...


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Yep, I've never lived in snow country but as hot as it gets here I'd rather put up with that than the time consumption of living in snow. You should have seen my husband slipping and sliding out of our sloped driveway this morning. He always entertains the neighbors when we have ice.


I've NEVER not lived in snow country!! I was in Boston for 2 yrs after undergrad and again in the Amherst MA area in early 90's. Currently back in Central NY, near Cooperstown where I grew up. I love going south in Feb for a week or two. Usually it's the Bahamas or FL, but I can't imagine not experiencing the 4 seasons. And I complain about the heat/humidity here, I'd wilt in TX or anywhere south of VA during the summer I figure you can always add a layer in the winter, but for me it's harder to cool off in the summer.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> I've NEVER not lived in snow country!! I was in Boston for 2 yrs after undergrad and again in the Amherst MA area in early 90's. Currently back in Central NY, near Cooperstown where I grew up. I love going south in Feb for a week or two. Usually it's the Bahamas or FL, but I can't imagine not experiencing the 4 seasons. And I complain about the heat/humidity here, I'd wilt in TX or anywhere south of VA during the summer I figure you can always add a layer in the winter, but for me it's harder to cool off in the summer.


Heh. that's why God invented air conditioning. Here in Dallas we go from our house A/C to our Car A/C to the work/store/restaurant A/C and then back again.

Now I'll admit that that parking spaces under trees are premium real estate in July and August and that touch molten hot steering wheels isn't my favorite activity ... but I grew up in the Lake Effect zone of Lake Michigan and the 3' - 4' of snow at a time and the -40 wind chills are just dealbreakers for delicate little 'ole me.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> My sister is in Columbus, OH and says that they are "iced-in".


We are. 1/2" thick and more on the way. Losing electricity in patches around here. Don't mind being homebound, but not without power.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Geoffrey, I DO that here in NY in the summer! We put central air in the house in 03, best 7k I spent!
And yeah I burn my rear on my black leather seats in the summer but they're heated for winter which is kinda 
nice 

Cobbie I tan easily so I pretty much skip makeup, maybe a little tinted moisturizer if I really need it. But I can relate to the bra issue, hate 'em but they're a must in the summer!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Part Two of the "one-two punch" is hitting the Des Moine area now.

Horizontal snow......really,really cold


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

NapCat said:


> Part Two of the "one-two punch" is hitting the Des Moine area now.
> 
> Horizontal snow......really,really cold


White outs - ucky.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The snow appears to be over in OKC, where we got 12.1 inches of snow, but thankfully little ice.  And tomorrow is a snow day at my workplace, whee!  We have high winds so snow that fell is still blowing around.  I'm staying home for at least one more day rather Than get out in these bitter temps.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Can I convince my co-worker in LA that I am aware of the weather in NY and don't need him to update me?


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

It's here! We have official blizzard conditions in Chicago. Started about two hours ago.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Can I convince my co-worker in LA that I am aware of the weather in NY and don't need him to update me?


Get a webcam and set it up pointed outside your window....Email him a link to a live feed so he'll know that you know! And just let me know when you want me to start sending you reports of subway station closings and track repair in your area.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Nothing yet.  They're claiming snow, sleet, rain, thunderstorm in a couple hours, and tomorrow a foot or so of snow.  I dunno, I'll believe it when I see it.  I think the local weather people are getting worked up over nothing... yes, I may be eating my hat tomorrow, but I really doubt it.

Hope everyone else is warm and cozy.

Dawn


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm looking out my office window and I can't see the pasture beyond the barn - less than 1/4 city block away.  It's coming down hard.  

So, I think everyone should stay at home and download more e-books.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

NapCat said:


> Part Two of the "one-two punch" is hitting the Des Moine area now.
> 
> Horizontal snow......really,really cold





KarenW.B. said:


> It's here! We have official blizzard conditions in Chicago. Started about two hours ago.


Yes, it is snowing here in earnest now, with 40 mph winds - I can't see across my yard. I think just about everything in Iowa (and I mean the entire state) is shut down and no travel recommended at all. Electricity is still on and neither the cable or the computer is acting wonky. DH closed down his office at 1 p.m., he is home safe and sound and his office manager and secretary made their commutes home on gravel roads safely so all is good.

It is amazing to me how much of the USA is being affected by this single storm. All of you stay safe and warm.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

terrireid said:


> I'm looking out my office window and I can't see the pasture beyond the barn - less than 1/4 city block away. It's coming down hard.
> 
> So, I think everyone should stay at home and download more e-books.


What she said...

Better call DS and see if he's getting hammered in IL.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

It's snowing here south of Chicago and really windy. Not much accumulation yet, that will happen tonight and into tomorrow. They're taking 18-24". It's nice to be retired..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Here in Indy we got a lot of ice last night, and the second wave is coming thru now. This morning, DH and I went out into the yard to look at our large trees, and the ice was so thick on the lawn that it didn't even crunch under our feet--it held our weights up. 

We've been getting pelted with sleet/freezing rain since about 2 this afternoon, and it's supposed to continue til morning. I'm hoping the power stays on! But if it doesn't, we have a woodstove, so we'll be warm in at least one room. DH is a school counselor, so he was out of school today and is out tomorrow. I worked from home today, and will do the same tomorrow.

I would MUCH rather have lots of snow than ice.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Just got the call from Son's college.. UNT is going to be closed tomorrow too.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Can I convince my co-worker in LA that I am aware of the weather in NY and don't need him to update me?


Did you know it's warmer in NYC than Dallas? Oh, and there is a 100% chance of freezing rain in the Greater New York area tonight but a high of 38 tomorrow.

Hope that helps.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Did you know it's warmer in NYC than Dallas? Oh, and there is a 100% chance of freezing rain in the Greater New York area tonight but a high of 38 tomorrow.
> 
> Hope that helps.


all that means is that the ice will melt and turn to slush and then re-freeze tomorrow night.

yes, i'm a pessimist...


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Well, it's started here now in Michigan.  The s*** (I still consider that stuff a swear word) is coming down horizontal right now.  

We're forecast to get up to 15 inches of the evil thing here.  Needless to say, I'm not going to work tomorrow.  My boss actually told me to stay home, being as I drive 40 miles to get to work.  

I've moved all my...um...pets to an internal bathroom so they stay warmer longer if the power goes out.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Our regional newscaster delivered the news this morning about the 25-30 cm of snow overnight, the next 10 cm in the morning and the blowing snow we'll be getting until Thursday along with the wind chill factor.

then he said, "But since we're Canadians, most of us are saying, 'bring it.'"

I've charged my kindle, got the hurrican lamps set, the bathtub will be filled with water, and got hotdogs for the fireplace should the power go out. (as it often does in rural NS)

should be just okeydokey


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Last night's storm was a total bust. Oh, we had a two-hour delay and there was some thin ice on all the trees and shrubs this morning (and on the snow, too, I expect). We had rain all day, and are expecting it to freeze again tonight -- but snow tomorrow afternoon. I'm hoping this one materializes. I like storms.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Apparently there was hail at about 3 this morning. I slept through it just fine.
I swear though there were SNOW FLAKES!!! They were falling. I saw them. They never made it to the ground, but I saw them.
For central Texas this is neat. I'm hoping for enough ice for a 2 hr school delay. I don't like when they cancel because then we have to make up. We already have one make up day because of flooding, don't want to have to go back after graduation.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

well, Our phone keeps ringing.. Daughter's school called, no classes tomorrow in Granbury Tx, mine called no classes in Weatherford Tx, and son's called again, no school in Denton Tx tomorrow.

However my best friend in Ill, she has school tomorrow. She says it never gets cancelled.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> well, Our phone keeps ringing.. Daughter's school called, no classes tomorrow in Granbury Tx, mine called no classes in Weatherford Tx, and son's called again, no school in Denton Tx tomorrow.
> 
> However my best friend in Ill, she has school tomorrow. She says it never gets cancelled.


She must live in Freeport.  We are going to get up to 19 inches of snow and all of the other schools around us are cancelled - but our still does not show school being cancelled. They've done this before - and I just call a Reid Snow Day and my kids stay home anyway. We've had too many buses slid off of snow packed country roads to risk it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

terrireid said:


> She must live in Freeport.  We are going to get up to 19 inches of snow and all of the other schools around us are cancelled - but our still does not show school being cancelled. They've done this before - and I just call a Reid Snow Day and my kids stay home anyway. We've had too many buses slid off of snow packed country roads to risk it.


She's a PHD Fluid mechanics student in .. oh heck I know she lives in Champagne.. is the college there too? I know she had school today too.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

We're cancelled too here in NS, canada. it's pretty calm at the moment


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Greetings from snowy Maine where everything is cancelled and we're hunkered down for the day.

L


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The TV doomsayers are all over the place predicting catastrophe, warning people to not go out, saying the highways aren't bad - just all the secondary and tertiary roads (just!).  But at 5am the traffic report had accidents on all the major highways that don't head towards the stupid Superbowl.  So working in my jammies in my library again today.

As a side comment, TXDOT is concentrating on keeping the roads to the stadium open and only doing the rest of the metropolitan areas as an after thought.  But, we're DFW and we need to look good for the camera.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> As a side comment, TXDOT is concentrating on keeping the roads to the stadium open and only doing the rest of the metropolitan areas as an after thought. But, we're DFW and we need to look good for the camera.


I honestly think they have been told they HAVE to keep those stadium roads open Geoffrey. Honestly I am already sick of all the hoopla over the Superbowl coming here. And I am very very glad it will be over and done when I want to go to Sundance Square for my birthday in a couple weeks.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I honestly think they have been told they HAVE to keep those stadium roads open Geoffrey. Honestly I am already sick of all the hoopla over the Superbowl coming here. And I am very very glad it will be over and done when I want to go to Sundance Square for my birthday in a couple weeks.


I'm sure they were. I want to go back to the days when not every news story either is directly a part of the Superbowl or somehow is related back to the Superbowl.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I'm sure they were. I want to go back to the days when not every news story either is directly a part of the Superbowl or somehow is related back to the Superbowl.


Amen.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, we just got told we could be having rolling blackouts as well here.. 30 minutes at a time. Good thing I'm quilter, and so glad I have made sure all electronics that can be charged have been in my home.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Darn it darn it I have no power. What the heck. No snow, no storm, just really really cold and I have no power  . We have Uverse so the gateway box is on an UPS and I am using my netbook. I haven't  had power since I got up and its cold in here as I turned the heater down for the night. I can't even make tea.  
And I have a cold. Darn. 

Hope everyone with snow and ice is able to stay off the road. 
Stay safe.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Atunah, electric stove? if not, boil water in a pot or pan, and get some hot tea/food into you, it will help.

And that's the second reason I will never ever own an electric stove. (first is cooking over gas is just sooo much easier)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Everything is electric in these apartments. I can't do anything. I don't even have hot water as there is a central boiler somewhere and it won't work either without power.

I can't even check my power company to see how widespread it is because I don't have the log in to the site, hubby has it, and he is on a flight to Denver  .

Its getting really really cold as our building is old and crappy and cold comes in from all cracks and windows. If I had known it was going to happen, I would not have turned the heater down  last night.

Only info I can get in electric company website is that we have 257 total outages with 69102 people out of power. Just my luck in a city with over a million people. They wont show the outage map without signing in though.

Darn I need some tea my throat is killing me.

I did not expect to lose power here.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Woow, my mom just sent me this picture of her front door (near Chicago):










That's crazy!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

UPS is one our of delivery vendors and just sent out this list of metro areas where our business is affected:

No pickups or deliveries due to severe weather:
 MKC (Kansas City, MO)
 SGF (Springfield, MO)
 JLN (Joplin, MO)
 PIA (Peoria, IL)
 CMI (Champagne, IL)
 MLI (Moline, IL)
 TUL (Tulsa, OK)
 OMA (Omaha, NE)
 MKE (Milwaukee, WI)
 GRB (Green Bay, WI)
 ROC (Rochester, NY)
 ORD (Chicago, IL)
 RFD (Rockford, IL)
 BOS (Boston, MA)
 PWM (Portland, ME)
 BTV (Burlington, VT)
 SBN (South Bend, IN)


Pickup and Delivery Extremely Limited:
 JFK (New York City, NY)       
 ELP (El Paso, TX)
 DFW (Dallas, TX)
 ABQ (Albuquerque, NM)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

All I heard was rain overnight, but I can't see the street from my apartment, so I'm going to bundle up and head out.  Since they're saying it's icy, I'll wear my boots and be extra careful walking.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Jessica - that is crazy - we have thigh-high drifts here.  

BTackitt - my sister is down in Champagne - they didn't get snow, but I thought they got freezing rain.  I can't believe they didn't close the schools.  Our schools finally decided to announce they were closing late last night - and then the automated phone calls came at 5:30 a.m. to tell us of their decision.  Thanks a lot!

Geoffrey - Yes - I can believe the UPS thing.  SO many roads in Illinois are just shut down now.  And once the plows go through - the wind just covers them again.

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Here in northeast IN we are under a level 1 snow emergency....only emergency vehicles and plows are supposed to be on the roads or you risk getting a ticket if caught. It was downright nasty last night with the snow, sleet and horrible winds. Looks like I'll be reading and shoveling today! This is the 2nd day the kids have been home and not sure about tomorrow....our district covers a lot of country roads so it's likely they will drift shut again before tomorrow, even if they get plowed open today.

Oh yeah, no UPS deliveries here either. I was supposed to get a package today but received notice that it isn't coming.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

We dodged the bullet here.  Freezing rain was predicted but the temperatures didn't drop enough.  It was 36 degrees at 8:30 a.m. and no ice.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have to report that the Nation's Capital dodged the bullet too, like Tatiana reported.
The Washington D.C. area stayed warm enough that what rain came down stayed rain.
But we did not get much of it anyway.
And now they say we may hit 50 today.

But it is scary to look at the map of the total storm damage.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, we got about 3 inches of snow and a little freezing rain.  Our weather forecasters blew things out of proportion.  They've now called off the snow storm warning for this area, but all the schools are closed so I'll bet there are a lot of happy kids outside playing in the snow.  (We already had over a foot of non-snow storm snow).

Dawn


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Everything is electric in these apartments. I can't do anything. I don't even have hot water as there is a central boiler somewhere and it won't work either without power.
> 
> I can't even check my power company to see how widespread it is because I don't have the log in to the site, hubby has it, and he is on a flight to Denver .
> 
> ...


If you're in Texas, we've been getting emails stating that there will be rolling brownouts lasting approximately 45 minutes each time. Hopefully you'll have power soon. I'm nervous b/c I have a heat pump at home and it usually does not kick back on by itself after a power outage (at least it never does when we have these outages in the summer time). I could have a pretty darn cold house by the time I get home...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Sienna_98 said:


> If you're in Texas, we've been getting emails stating that there will be rolling brownouts lasting approximately 45 minutes each time. Hopefully you'll have power soon. I'm nervous b/c I have a heat pump at home and it usually does not kick back on by itself after a power outage (at least it never does when we have these outages in the summer time). I could have a pretty darn cold house by the time I get home...


Bet there won't be any brown-outs at the stadium ....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

No, the stadium is specifically exempted. I read that online.  The hotels where the players are staying, however, are not.

I've been hit with one 'rotating power outage' -- yes, that's the official name, not the more familiar 'rolling blackout'. The local Fox station came back on after one break this morning, after having used 'rolling blackout' in several segments, and said that the local major power company told them the new term. Who knows what the difference is.  But anyway, my outage lasted about 30 minutes.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

They said 15-20 minute brownouts on our local news site. Yeah right. It was like 2 hours. There is no insulation in these buildings here so I am still not at a comfortable temp now. The little puny heater they put in apartments here is laughing at me  . I have moved my operation into the loft which seems to catch all the warmth. 
It sucks in summer here as there is so circulation, but I am glad now. Its where my desktop is. 

I think my parsley is dead outside  . I have balconies and was able to bring most plants inside, but I grow veggies and herbs in Earthboxes and they are too heavy for me to lug inside. I tried covering up the leaves last night and pouring hot water into the box a gallon at a time to keep the soil warm. The leaves are frozen though. 

At least I don't have to leave the house. Hubby called from Denver, he's really cold  . He had to go buy gloves. Not something we usually need down here other than cleaning and gardening ones. 

I don't think I could live up north. I had 25 years of my life in miserable cold and winters in Germany, I take the heat here over that any day. I might miss seasons sometimes, but then I watch the news and see the snow and ice and crashes and I think, nah, don't miss it that much.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Here in Ohio we've had over 3/4" of solid ice, temps below freezing, 40+ mph winds.  No electricity at my home, so we drove 2 miles down the road to a friend's for showers and will be headed back soon to the smelly kerosene heater to keep the pipes from freezing.  So far 18 hours w/o power and there are tens of thousands (if not hundreds) of homes without power in the Dayton/Springfield area.

Now it's snowing.  Great.  This is the worst winter I can ever remember.

Last night I watched a housefire somewhere a mile or two away from my back window.  Scary.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Good thing the Super Bowl next year will be in North Jersey in an uncovered stadium instead of wintry Dallas's covered stadium.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I figured it was exempted - another reason to dislike the Superbowl.  We haven't had one yet, but many around our neighborhood have so I assume we're coming up at some point (Or we're too close to Super Wal-Mart to get the plug pulled).


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Good thing the Super Bowl next year will be in North Jersey in an uncovered stadium instead of wintry Dallas's covered stadium.


No no, next year is Indianapolis where no doubt the temp will be just ducky. THEN it'll be in Joisey.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Here in Ohio we've had over 3/4" of solid ice, temps below freezing, 40+ mph winds. No electricity at my home, so we drove 2 miles down the road to a friend's for showers and will be headed back soon to the smelly kerosene heater to keep the pipes from freezing. So far 18 hours w/o power and there are tens of thousands (if not hundreds) of homes without power in the Dayton/Springfield area.
> 
> Now it's snowing. Great. This is the worst winter I can ever remember.
> 
> Last night I watched a housefire somewhere a mile or two away from my back window. Scary.


Wow. That's intense. I will no longer complain about it only being in the 60s here in California.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Steph H said:


> No no, next year is Indianapolis where no doubt the temp will be just ducky. THEN it'll be in Joisey.


Oops, getting ahead of myself.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Here in Ohio we've had over 3/4" of solid ice, temps below freezing, 40+ mph winds. No electricity at my home, so we drove 2 miles down the road to a friend's for showers and will be headed back soon to the smelly kerosene heater to keep the pipes from freezing. So far 18 hours w/o power and there are tens of thousands (if not hundreds) of homes without power in the Dayton/Springfield area.
> 
> Now it's snowing. Great. This is the worst winter I can ever remember.
> 
> Last night I watched a housefire somewhere a mile or two away from my back window. Scary.


My sister lives in Dublin, OH and she called me Monday night. She was getting ready for the ice storm. I've been so busy preparing for our blizzard - I haven't spoken with her since. After reading your post - I'm placing a call...NOW. Thanks!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> UPS is one our of delivery vendors and just sent out this list of metro areas where our business is affected:
> 
> No pickups or deliveries due to severe weather:
> MKC (Kansas City, MO)
> ...


Because of all those closures, even places outside of there aren't receiving any packages today. It's a sunny day up here in the U.P., but I had the mail shift today for the entire dorm and we didn't receive any UPS packages because they get routed through Chicago and they're snowed in. Made my job easier, but hopefully they can get going again soon!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Steph H said:


> No, the stadium is specifically exempted. I read that online. The hotels where the players are staying, however, are not.
> 
> I've been hit with one 'rotating power outage' -- yes, that's the official name, not the more familiar 'rolling blackout'. The local Fox station came back on after one break this morning, after having used 'rolling blackout' in several segments, and said that the local major power company told them the new term. Who knows what the difference is. But anyway, my outage lasted about 30 minutes.





Geoffrey said:


> Bet there won't be any brown-outs at the stadium ....


Brownout...blackout...rolling...rotating... Look, they all point to one thing: it's time to go to Hawai'i (Ohhh! Ahhh! I made it all glowy and warm...).

Who's comin' with me?!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Yep, Dallas Stadium is not affected by these rolling blackouts, and I don't think the NFL Experience is either. Stupid Super Bowl. Gee, the storm came on Tuesday, but, we don't get these managed blackouts until this morning.  My power went out every 15 minutes for a while(I'm in Lewisville), came on for an hour, then went out for an hour, now, its been back on for an hour, so I'm online now before I get my power turned off again. I currently go to UNT, so they are canceling classes from both the ice and the power outages. 

I'm so glad I have a Kindle now.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> Brownout...blackout...rolling...rotating... Look, they all point to one thing: it's time to go to Hawai'i (Ohhh! Ahhh! I made it all glowy and warm...).
> 
> Who's comin' with me?!


I would...but O'Hare is closed.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

terrireid said:


> I would...but O'Hare is closed.


Let's just imagineer our way there...


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> Let's just imagineer our way there...


I LOVE that idea.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Cobbie said:


>


Lovely!!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Which chair's Neo's? Lucky lady.


there's room for us all.

for anyone interested, that is the beach at Paracas, Peru.


Spoiler



And yes, I was there


.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Scarlet, that's a good start but I think your beach scene needs one of these:


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Even though my own weather resembles something like a soft, warm, playful puppy who likes to give wet kisses, I'm up for a trip to Hawaii. Or anywhere else, really. 

Cabana boys are good things, too. Definitely.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Cliff Ball said:


> Yep, Dallas Stadium is not affected by these rolling blackouts, and I don't think the NFL Experience is either. Stupid Super Bowl.


Not sure about the Experience. (I went to it on Saturday, when the temp was in the 70s - it was fun!) But I just saw on the news that it was the Department of Homeland Security and FBI that required the stadium to be exempt, not the NFL or Jerry Jones or anyone else, for security concerns and to keep all their electronic security doodads running.

ETA: Just saw another local news story online that Dallas asked for an exemption for the Experience and didn't necessarily get it but was told by the electric company that the Dallas Convention Center, where it's being held, is part of the Central Business District that's covered by 'double redundancy' electric coverage and shouldn't be affected.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

All schools closed again tomorrow. We just got the third call. DH & Kids starting to get cabin fever... I'm good, organized my UFO's, all set to work on them later tonight & all day tomorrow.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And now the weather forecast says a few inches of snow Thursday night/Friday morning.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Deep snow adds another dimension to shoveling!  You have to start at the top and dig down.  Some spots required 5 or 6 shovelfuls to reach the driveway!  I skipped my workout today!  I think clearing the drive was enough exercise!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Another image from near Chicago (boyfriend's mom took the pic):










Apparently they broke their shovel from all the shoveling. The scoopy part broke off!


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Jessica - Amazing photo!!!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I live on the tip of NS, so we get unpredictable weather due to the ocean water; it was very snowy, but we didn't get half of what they predicted. no winds predicted. a little freezing rain on top of a 1/2 foot of snow, but nothing we're not used to on  a regular winter day.

schools closed anyway. grin


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Deep snow adds another dimension to shoveling! You have to start at the top and dig down. Some spots required 5 or 6 shovelfuls to reach the driveway! I skipped my workout today! I think clearing the drive was enough exercise!


My dad used to get us up around 4 or 5 am to shovel and salt the driveway so he should get to work on time. Put that on the list of other things I don't miss about snow.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, it's not snowing anymore.  Now it's -12 F outside without the wind chill counted in.  BRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!  School has been called off for another day.  (And there was great rejoicing in the house!)  Our back pastures look like something from an arctic movie - all white and drifts.  I think I need to play some Beach Boys music today - just to be warm.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I must be tired. UFOs?


Rofl. You're not a quilter TL.. UnFinished Objects. Quilts started but not finished. As I was organizing my stash (fabric collection) I found a half done quilt that I had forgotten completely that I really DO want to finish. (#3 on my list below)

UFO's can be in different catagories:
1. Partway through you suddenly realize "holy carp what the heck was I thinking to start THIS like this? it's hideous!" (not one I personally hit very often because I plan the hell outta my work, and know what I like/dislike before starting.
2. A project you start in order to learn a new technique, and once your "lightbulb" moment happens you think Ohh I can use this to do nnnn. Thus leaving the technique project only partially finished.(this is my most often reason for UFOs, I learn new techniques, and then LOVE to figure out new ways to use them. I have notbooks filled with pattern ideas)
3. Projects you start and then RL happens and you put them away meaning to get back to them, but forget because you start something new in the meantime.
4. Related to #2, you try that new technique that you are excited about, actually finish the "idea" part, and realize you have no clue what to do with it at that point. To big for a pillow, to small for a quilt, could be a wallhanging but would you want it on your wall? (This is a good one to donate, finish it off and donate it somewhere just to get rid of it. You may not be able to throw your work away, but if no one likes it they can throw it away and you will never know.)

And there are others.. Betsy(mod) can probably come up with a couple I missed.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Jessica Billings said:


> Another image from near Chicago (boyfriend's mom took the pic):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the guy on the left bent his handle too.

Our snow on the ground is just a couple inches thick atm, but it has that lovely layer of ice underneath. My poor dog is a terrier/chihuahua pound puppy and his head is only 12" above the ground, and the top of his back about 9", which means when he gets out in the snow to go potty, well.. it's COLD.. he keeps looking off the porch before going out into it. I know he is thinking "how badly do I really need to go?"

It is supposed to give us a few more inches of snow tonight/tomorrow morning. They said last night that the arctic air layer above us atm is between 8000 & 9000 feet thick, when our normal storms in the past like this are only betweren 1000 & 3000.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

We're under a wind advisory today (southwest wind gusts between 40 and 50 mph), but still not much snow or ice. Although yesterday, a car slipped on the ice in front of the dorm and managed to land sideways (facing the wrong way) on the side of the road. I think the ice came from people building snow statues though, so not exactly weather related, except that it's so cold!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

My teensy apartment was so cozy this a.m. But, my teensy apartment's baffroom was CCCCCCCCCCOOOOLLLLLDDDDD! Yeesh! Almost wore socks into the shower this morning!  

They're calling for sleet/snow this afternoon down here in Houston and that means they'll probably close the schools. And if they close the schools, the state agency I work for closes down too. 

Yay! Snow day for Syria! YAY! Hmmm... What kind of wine goes best with a snow day?  

*continues work on teleporation device for Cobbie, Terri and I so that we can get to Hawai'i*


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Syria Says... said:


> Almost wore socks into the shower this morning!


OMG Me too. I was SOOO happy with how my bathroom redo came out a couple of years ago. got rid of some late 50s early 60s tiled walls and Pepto Bismol pink shower stall, went with matching marble tiled floor & shower. This morning, all I could think was, "OMG this floor is COLD today, can I shower with socks on or would wet socks conduct the cold?"


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> OMG Me too. I was SOOO happy with how my bathroom redo came out a couple of years ago. got rid of some late 50s early 60s tiled walls and Pepto Bismol pink shower stall, went with matching marble tiled floor & shower. This morning, all I could think was, "OMG this floor is COLD today, can I shower with socks on or would wet socks conduct the cold?"


Great minds think alike!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> Another image from near Chicago (boyfriend's mom took the pic):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, a familiar image indeed!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Syria Says... said:


> *continues work on teleporation device for Cobbie, Terri and I so that we can get to Hawai'i*


planning on leaving me behind?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

How about wearing summer flipflops in the shower? 

Scarlet, does your flying saucer have enough fuel to get to Hawaii and can it fly in this weather?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Looks like the guy on the left bent his handle too.


I think that's just a snow shovel with an ergonomic handle. That's the way they all look up here in the frozen north. 

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Annalog said:


> How about wearing summer flipflops in the shower?
> 
> Scarlet, does your flying saucer have enough fuel to get to Hawaii and can it fly in this weather?


problem is, it seats only one.....


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Here in Gloucester we have literally run out of places to put snow. I can't get my back door open the snow is piled so high -- my poor bird feeders are empty.

But the groundhog saw his shadow!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I had to work outside last night for maybe 2 hours.  OMG, the souls of my feet are still stinging.  I had heavy work boots on but they werent the extreme weather/insulted kind.  Think I am going to go soak in a tube and read my Kindle.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

scarlet said:


> planning on leaving me behind?


No, no! 

I thought you were already there or on your way because you have that whole spaceship thing happening...? Thought you were there ordering our drinks with the umberellas in them! 



Annalog said:


> How about wearing summer flipflops in the shower?


BRILLIANT! I can pretend I'm in a tropical downpour with the hot water pouring over my head... *drifts away thinking of sunny Hawai'i where Scarlet is already ordeirng our drinks and building sand castles*


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Syria Says... said:


> No, no!
> 
> I thought you were already there or on your way because you have that whole spaceship thing happening...? Thought you were there ordering our drinks with the umberellas in them!
> 
> BRILLIANT! I can pretend I'm in a tropical downpour with the hot water pouring over my head... *drifts away thinking of sunny Hawai'i where Scarlet is already ordeirng our drinks and building sand castles*


actually, i bypassed Hawai'i and headed for the Galapagos. That okay?


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

As long as there are fruity drinks and tropical-ness to enjoy, I'm down!


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

Weather here in southeast TX is supposed to be getting bad. I guess I'll believe it when I see it. I'm from the Northeast, so when I got an email from the schools canceling school for tomorrow, I laughed! They are forecasting 1-3", which is unheard of here. My husband grew up in this area and says he has never experienced this much snow here. I did save our sleds from living up north, so if it actually happens... I'm ready!!! The kids are all excited, but I'm trying not to be TOO excited just in case it doesn't happen.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

tjager12 said:


> Weather here in southeast TX is supposed to be getting bad. I guess I'll believe it when I see it. I'm from the Northeast, so when I got an email from the schools canceling school for tomorrow, I laughed! They are forecasting 1-3", which is unheard of here. My husband grew up in this area and says he has never experienced this much snow here. I did save our sleds from living up north, so if it actually happens... I'm ready!!! The kids are all excited, but I'm trying not to be TOO excited just in case it doesn't happen.


Please, no more! I'm up in Ohio and in my 45 years, although we get the occasional big snow, I've never seen a winter where we keep getting hammered like this. I just got my electric back after 30 hours without it, heating the house by kerosene. We had an inch of ice on top of the last snow.

A lot of the schools around here are at least a week over their allotted calamity days. My son's school was in session today, but we'd left him at his grandparents' yesterday while we held down the Ice Fort. My husband went to work after two days, but I had no way to get my son because my car can't get up/down our hill and I almost broke an arm yesterday just walking on the driveway. Had to call school and say he won't be there because I couldn't get out of my driveway.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

tjager12 said:


> Weather here in southeast TX is supposed to be getting bad. I guess I'll believe it when I see it. I'm from the Northeast, so when I got an email from the schools canceling school for tomorrow, I laughed! They are forecasting 1-3", which is unheard of here. My husband grew up in this area and says he has never experienced this much snow here. I did save our sleds from living up north, so if it actually happens... I'm ready!!! The kids are all excited, but I'm trying not to be TOO excited just in case it doesn't happen.


Whoa, 3 inches  It is kind of funny in light of our 14 inches!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yep, we just started getting today's round of calls cancelling school tomorrow. So we all had school Monday, and then nothing else.. which really means I had no school this week, because my classes are T/Th only.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Whoa, 3 inches  It is kind of funny in light of our 14 inches!


We got 18 -- I can't get my back door open...


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> We got 18 -- I can't get my back door open...


Unbelievable!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

WE actually have a "Snow Day" tomorrow! YAY! Yay, because I do NOT want to drive in that slush! AND because we sleep late!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> But the groundhog saw his shadow!


No he didn't. But that means an early spring. 'Cause if he sees his shadow it frightens him back into his burrow for 6 more weeks of winter.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

bad news folks...



Spoiler



whether or not the silly groundhog sees his shadow, spring starts March 20th.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Whoa, 3 inches  It is kind of funny in light of our 14 inches!


Yeah, but when they only have one snow plow for the entire city, it's a problem.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Scarlet's being a party pooper! 

Sadly, according to Wikipedia, Phil is accurate only 39% of the time.  So, really, it's more likely than not that we won't really see any sustained springlike weather until mid March after all.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Scarlet's being a party pooper!


no, scarlet is


Spoiler



ridiculously enough


 being the voice of reason.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

The pressure in the local natural gas pipes has dropped but still usable. The library closed early and DH shut off the gas heat before they locked up. He is not sure if the library will be open tomorrow. DH has volunteered to be on emergency call to help with turning off all of the gas meters in town if the pressure drops too low. The low is supposed to be 7 F tonight.

I am glad we have an all electric house that is well insulated.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm trying to come up with a double entendre free way of talking about how much snow we had last night .... Its very pretty though and I won't be getting in my car any time soon. These were taken at 1am about an hour into the snow:


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

yeah,.. "they" said we'd get 1".. we actually figured on 2", it was more like 4". it looks gorgeous though.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

No snow in Tucson or Benson, but the clear skies give us lows of 17 F in Tucson, 9 F in Benson, and 7.5 F at my house. Gas shortages and possibly other problems left about 14,000 homes in Tucson without natural gas. Two shelters were set up for people without heat. Water pipes broke all around Tucson. I am assuming that since DH did not get called last night that Benson was OK for gas. He has left for the library to turn the heat back on, check to see if there is water, and learn if the library will be open today.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

This was taken this morning, I'm in Lewisville. Almost exactly north of D/FW Airport.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

It's lazily snowing again here right now. Sun is shining, and gorgeous fat snowflakes floating softly down all over.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

This is what East Dallas looks like now ...

















And we have another couple inches coming ....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

After a very cold start to the day (- the temperature is up to 27. Lots of blue sky and bright sun. A lovely winter day, even if the world is white!

L


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

We have a little white in San Antonio  . I watched the snow fall early this morning and hubby was able to make a snowball off his windshield. I haven't seen snow in a while. Problem here was the front before the snow. Starting around midnight we got drizzle freeze, I call it frizzle. So they closed all highways and main roads. All of them. By that time they already logged 450 accidents within the city limits. 
One big one right outside our window on a intersection. People don't know how to drive here on a warm day, they are completely off their rocker in ice. 

San Antonio was a ghost town last night. They kept showing the trans guide video cameras of the empty streets. 

Some said it was the worst they have ever seen here. 

Its sunny now, and most is melting, just a little white left. 

I don't get why people drive unless they have too. And you know, most of those getting in crashes didn't have to be out there. They had a huge pileup of over 30 cars all going downtown. They had to sit in their cars for hours last night. 

Insurance companies are going to be busy today.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> This is what East Dallas looks like now ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy moly! I have no snow here in Houston... I just have a frozen solid towel that I put outside on the fence yesterday morning...


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

We got no snow in Houston. The kids are bummed out. We moved here 3 years ago, so they don't remember snow much. There was ice which shut the city down and closed all schools. Being from the northeast, I got a good laugh out of the panic!!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

tjager12 said:


> We got no snow in Houston. The kids are bummed out. We moved here 3 years ago, so they don't remember snow much. There was ice which shut the city down and closed all schools. Being from the northeast, I got a good laugh out of the panic!!


I'm from Michigan and used to make fun of Texans' attitudes toward ice and snow. About 12 years ago I was rear-ended going to work after an ice storm. Now I subscribe to the theory that so long as my deductible is greater than what I earn in a single day, it's not worth it financially to drive into work.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I'm sure they were. I want to go back to the days when not every news story either is directly a part of the Superbowl or somehow is related back to the Superbowl.


I know I'm late to the party in terms of this conversation, but seriously the sooner that happens the better for my sanity I'm completely over the dang superbowl and have been for months before it
Got here.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Superbowl crap will extend.. you know the only news on Monday will be recaps, and coverage of all of the post game ... stuff.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Today was great! I loved being able to open up my house again, and the sun melted all of the snow. Supposed to be great tomorrow too.. until tomorrow night when the snow comes back.. siiiiighhhhh


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm afraid our weather here is still pretty nice. My wife and I took the kiddos to the beach today. Just up the coast to Capitola. It was in the low 70s. Pleasant swell coming in, some surfers catching waves about 20 yards offshore. Should've brought our boards.


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

I always keep my cell charged as in MO we have tornadoes, too. But so far, our elec hasn't faltered. It's just going to cost a lot during this spell. We're pretty self-contained/efficient, but another cold wave is coming. I think the road crews have given up everything but the main roads now. Jan/Feb are usually my favorite months to re-energize, organize.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

The snow alongside our driveway is almost as tall as the car!  It will be a long time before it melts and we see grass!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a friend near Chicago who posted pictures of his walk. . . .the snow to either side is at least 6 feet deep. . . . .heck, it was 3 feet deep under his slatted patio roof!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

We don't have that much, but yesterday we got another 5" on top of the 10-12" we got with last week's storm. Bad thing was that they only predicted an inch or less with this weather system, and we ended up getting 5"! Surprise!! Another batch tonight...they are saying 1" again....wondering if we'll see 5" again!  This snow seems neverending this year.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

We're getting more snow as well.  Good thing I found some new Sorel boots online for hubby!  This is promising to be a long, snowy winter!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I live in Dallas and am really enjoying the weather today.  

I work at a hospital so I had about 15 hours of overtime last week - staying late every day and working extra on Saturday.  I was driving through the snow in East Dallas the other morning at 5:30 am.   Saturday morning was not good, but it was all right last night.   I was driving 3 and 4 times as far as some of the people who called in.  Some people worked triples - which is highly risky to patients.  I can't wait until I either lose my concern for patients who need what I do or retire.

Anyway, I already made a grocery store trip this morning to restock supplies in case we get more bad weather this week.  Now it is time to rest and watch the Super Bowl tonight.  And hope the weather doesn't get bad again this week.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I got out and about sat and sun to recharge and restock for the six to twelve inches of new snow predicted to arrive Tuesday night!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Christopher Bunn said:


> I'm afraid our weather here is still pretty nice. My wife and I took the kiddos to the beach today. Just up the coast to Capitola. It was in the low 70s. Pleasant swell coming in, some surfers catching waves about 20 yards offshore. Should've brought our boards.


Keep talking. I have vague memories of what spring/summer and sunshine are like. 



> I always keep my cell charged as in MO we have tornadoes, too. But so far, our elec hasn't faltered.


We were two days without power last week. Heated the basement pipes with a kerosene heater and it _still_ smells down there. An engineer friend has been wanting to build a windmill to generate electricity on our hill for years. After this winter, I may just let him.


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

> We were two days without power last week. Heated the basement pipes with a kerosene heater and it _still_ smells down there. An engineer friend has been wanting to build a windmill to generate electricity on our hill for years. After this winter, I may just let him.


Amazon has all sorts of solar/wind power stuff that's starting to look really interesting.

I wanted to put a wood stove in the basement, but that never got done  I have a little Amish style radiant/fan cabinet heater that is super. I've been too lazy to maintain the fireplace insert, which can be used for cooking. It's easier to push that elec-bill button  But that still leaves those pipes in the basement. I use a little space heater in my ofc that probably really racks up the elec $$.

On another loop we were talking food, and for this weather I like a slow cooker. The smell is good, but if the power goes off, you have hot/warm food for awhile. After that, it should go into a thermos. I perk coffee ahead and put it in one, if it looks like we might have an outage. If it gets cold, there's always ye olde tea candles 

Wind today. Do not like howling wind.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

We put in a wood furnace and a wood stove.  We live in the country and EVERYTHING is electric - so, if the power goes out, so does heating and cooking.  I really love our wood stove.  Our wood furnace is nice too - but it's a pain to run downstairs every couple of hours to stoke it.

We've been looking at some alternatives - like solar and wind too.  I think it will pay in the long run.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

today is deceptive.  it's bright out, the grey stuff has mostly melted and it LOOKS nice.  But.... it's 20 degrees out! And windy.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

we have been having pretty stiff winds all day.
It has made it seem very cold.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

VERY windy here--somewhere around 30 to 40 mph gusts and...the cold is coming in again. We're slotted for freezing rain/sleet tomorrow.  Very unusual to have had 3 very cold freezing spells here near Austin.  We usually get one a year, sometimes one and a half.  The last one we just had, we didn't get above freezing for almost 4 days.  Brr, it was cold.  We had just installed acrylic inside storm windows this year.  We did it to help with cooling costs in the summer.  Boy, were we ever glad to have those windows!!  Really helped keep the place warmer and eliminated drafts.

Now if we could just get solar air conditioning this summer...


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Same here, very very windy out. It was around -15 F with windchill and the snow was blowing UPWARDS at times. Just miserable!


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

Very cold today. I haven't lit my fireplace insert yet, but thinking about it. Started a slow cooker tonight and settled in for the next 2 days. Somewhere I heard a weather report that we might have a warming trend. Wouldn't hurt after this next blast into the minuses.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

4-6 inches of snow predicted for tomorrow.  The state and federal government offices in Little Rock have already announced they will be closed.  Of course, the Kid Rock concert will still be held at the arena tomorrow night - he refused to cancel or postpone.  The decision whether I will be there has not been made.  I prefer to wait and see what actually falls from the sky.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Currently in the middle of a winter storm.  Snow, howling winds, -1 real-time temperature, -25 wind chill, Interstate 40 West shut down.  Oh, the joy.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The snow is late here. It was supposed to arrive at 5 pm. It is now Midnight  Snow is still to north of us,  but it is heading our way and will be here in the morning.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> The snow is late here. It was supposed to arrive at 5 pm. It is now Midnight Snow is still to north of us, but it is heading our way and will be here in the morning.


Stay safe!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

We've got cancelled schools again today. UNT closed, Weatherford ISD closed, Granbury ISD on a 2 hour delay.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

We have temps below 0 and windchills are -15 or more this morning. Not going to warm up much at all during the day and tonight is supposed to be even colder. Possibly -22 windchill tomorrow morning. Then, we are to get a warm up. By the weekend we are supposed to be seeing upper 30's and maybe 40! Looks like some of this 15"+ of snow will be melting. No more snow is expected for us this week.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

We have reached the high for the day of 25.  It is snowing, but not heavily and on radar it looks like the higher accumulations predicted may stay to the north of Little Rock.  That doesn't mean travel won't be a mess trying to go to work this afternoon.  Temperatures by the weekend will be close to 60.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Crap.  It was supposed to be 40 this morning.  It was 19.  NINETEEN.  I didn't cover the onions because I figured I'd have all morning to get them sheltered.  I went out and they had icicles on them.  This cannot be good.

The NINETEEN was supposed to happen Tonight, not last night.  Yeah, the weatherman was off by 12 hours or so.  AEII.

It be cold.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

No snow - but temps below zero.  Just took the dogs out for a walk.  The snow crunched beneath my feet like Styrofoam.

You folks with bad traveling weather - be careful out there.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Maria, you actually believe the weathermen?  (Actually, I usually do.) Sorry about your oniions.
> 
> It's 17 and a windchill of 2 with light snow flurries. At least last week taught us something. The people are driving much slower and there have been fewer accidents. We have lease property and expected a flurry of calls (pardon the pun) but the only burst pipe was outside at our house. Wait...do I hear the phone ringing? Gotta go.


I learned last year that the weatherman is often off by 10 degrees. This year he upped the ante.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Blue skies, 14 degrees, still have some road closures from the snow drifts.  Good news, though, 65 degrees by Sunday. Yea!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> Crap. It was supposed to be 40 this morning. It was 19. NINETEEN. I didn't cover the onions because I figured I'd have all morning to get them sheltered. I went out and they had icicles on them. This cannot be good.
> 
> The NINETEEN was supposed to happen Tonight, not last night. Yeah, the weatherman was off by 12 hours or so. AEII.
> 
> It be cold.


Same thing happened to me. I am in SA and I swear it said 15-20 for TONIGHT and yesterday it wasn't suppose to be that cold at night. I had uncovered some of my plants on the balcony so I threw I had plenty of time to put the sheets over them this afternoon. Cripey. My poor parsley was already frozen solid the last cold wave, even though I through a towel over it. Its really looking sad now lol. I am more worried about my rosemary trees I am growing in earthboxes. I can't bring them in, to big so all I can do is through sheets over them and fill hot water in the water tank. Of course I didn't cover them until after I got up, because it wasn't suppose to be that cold last night. Grumhle grumble.

I am sick of the cold


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Same thing happened to me. I am in SA and I swear it said 15-20 for TONIGHT and yesterday it wasn't suppose to be that cold at night. I had uncovered some of my plants on the balcony so I threw I had plenty of time to put the sheets over them this afternoon. Cripey. My poor parsley was already frozen solid the last cold wave, even though I through a towel over it. Its really looking sad now lol. I am more worried about my rosemary trees I am growing in earthboxes. I can't bring them in, to big so all I can do is through sheets over them and fill hot water in the water tank. Of course I didn't cover them until after I got up, because it wasn't suppose to be that cold last night. Grumhle grumble.
> 
> I am sick of the cold


The rosemary will probably make it covered; they're pretty hardy. The parsley can freeze TO the ground--if the root didn't freeze, it should come back up. Should being the operative word...

I check the thermometer at 3 a.m when I let the cat out. It was 40. The 'front' obviously moved in, in a HURRY and much earlier than expected. That would have been fine had it gotten to 30 or so. But 19?? And it stayed there for 6 hours or so. It did warm to freezing late today--but we're told 19 again tonight and probably the next night as well. IF you can believe the weatherman. But if they lied, given recent experience, it could be 20 degrees in either direction...


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Heat Wave coming in central Iowa

_*PLUS*_ 20 today !!! Ungodlly hot !!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

NapCat said:


> Heat Wave coming in central Iowa
> 
> _*PLUS*_ 20 today !!! Ungodlly hot !!


I read that first line and was like, "Say WHAT?! Heat wave?!" Then I was all like, "Oh...duh...sarcasm...humor...brain frozen...not working this morning...duh..."

*le sigh*

Tired of the coldness! At least it's supposed to be amazingly beautiful this weekend! *fingers crossed*


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Syria Says... said:


> I read that first line and was like, "Say WHAT?! Heat wave?!" Then I was all like, "Oh...duh...sarcasm...humor...brain frozen...not working this morning...duh..."
> 
> *le sigh*
> 
> Tired of the coldness! At least it's supposed to be amazingly beautiful this weekend! *fingers crossed*


giggle giggle


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

NapCat said:


> giggle giggle


Glad to bring some joy to someone in this frozen hellscape... (Right, I know I'm in Houston and it's not like there are any snow drifts or whatever, but it's still REALLY cold! )


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I just saw 48 degrees in the forecast for next week for central Ohio.  OMGosh, have to dig out the shorts and sandals.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I just looked outside and it's white-out conditions. It's coming down so hard and blowing so fast that I literally cannot see across the street. All I see is snow blowing sideways very very quickly. I'm at work right now and there are a ton of people coming into town for winter carnival (I've been registering guests all night long), so I hope everyone makes it here safely.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Oh my gosh, I just looked outside and it's white-out conditions. It's coming down so hard and blowing so fast that I literally cannot see across the street. All I see is snow blowing sideways very very quickly. I'm at work right now and there are a ton of people coming into town for winter carnival (I've been registering guests all night long), so I hope everyone makes it here safely.


I don't see that... Of course, it's a lovely 60 degrees here (and your post is from a few days ago)... Soooo... I guess I just wanted to say: I'm sorry...?


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Roads have been closed, off and on up here in Northern Ontario. Praying for spring, winter sux!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Cobble, can't you call for a "weather do over"?  When I think of Texas I think warmth and sunshine!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We expect 2-3 inches of rain - gonna start this evening and do it's thing through Friday am.

And I don't think we need any.

Just sayin....


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Wishful thinking on the "do over".
> 
> The "warmth and sunshine" will be here _very_ soon. Of course, we won't realize it because we will be in our AC homes, cars, stores, etc.....


Then I guess we just have to rely on the power of positive thinking!  . Hey, it was worth a try!


----------

